# Riverview R/C 2013 Season - Flushing, MI



## Speed Freak RC (Jan 3, 2013)

We also have a facebook group, just search on there for riverview rc. I don't have enough posts to be able to post the link yet. riverviewrc with the .com after will also take you there right now. 

*~ Race Schedule ~*
For 2013, race days will include 2 rounds of qullifying and a main event race. All races are weather permitting. Schedule is subject to change.


TBA
 
Bring your own power, shade, tables and chairs.

*~ 1/10th Scale Classes ~ *

Vintage Touring car (VTA) - See below for VTA rules
Open Touring Car - No restrictions.
Off-road Short Course - 2wd and 4wd combined.
Off-Road Buggy - 2wd and 4wd combined.
Off-Road Truck (stadium trucks / monster trucks)
Novice off-road
 
~ These are the only classes we race. ~ 1/10th scale electric only. No nitro or gas powered vehicles due to sound issues. ~ Please Note: All classes are 2S lipo or 7 cell NiMH maximum. ~ All off-road classes have jumps.


*~ Cost ~*

First class is $10.00
Each additional class is $5.00
Kids 12 and under count as an addtional class ($5.00)
with paid adult class. Example: Parent racing one class and one under 12 child would be $15.00 total.
 

*~ Vintage Trans Am Rules ~*

Body Specifications:Late '60s to early '70s American pony car Vintage Trans-Am bodies only. Drivers figure is not required but can be used.

Bolink part numbers:
#BL2262 - '68 Chevrolet Camaro, Also known as RJ Speed Part # BOL2262
#BL2263 - '65 Ford Mustang, Also known as RJ Speed Part # BOL2263

HPI part numbers:
#17510 - 1970 Plymouth AAR 'Cuda
#7494 - 1968 Chevrolet Camaro
#17531 - 1969 CHEVROLET CAMARO Z28 
#17508 - 1965 Ford Shelby GT-350
#17519 - 1966 Ford Mustang GT
#104926 - 1966 FORD MUSTANG GT COUPE BODY 

For the HPI Mustangs which are not provided with a spoiler:A lexan spoiler of 16mm total height from trunk deck, and overall chord of 20mm is allowable. All other bodies must use the spoiler included with that specific body set. Built in spoilers may not be enhanced. 17546 - 1970 Ford Mustang Boss 302 (scale wing ok) 105106 - 1970 DODGE CHALLENGER BODY

Parma part numbers:
#10143 - 1969 Z28 Camaro
#10141 - 1970 Boss Mustang
#10113 - 1970 'Cuda

Pegasus Hobbies part numbers:
#PGH4001 - 1970 Camaro
#SSPGH4002 - 1970 'Cuda
#PGH4003 - 1970 Mustang

Protoform part numbers:
#1526 - J71

McAllister Racing part numbers:
#286- 1969 Mustang body


Tire & Wheel Specifications:
The only tires allowed are HPI tire part #4793 "front" and #4797 "rear", using stock tire inserts provided with tire and any HPI Vintage wheels designed to fit these tires. All other tires and/or part numbers are illegal. Wheels and tires designated as "front" must be used as front tires/wheels, "rear" wheels/tires must used as rears. Five or Eight spoke wheels available in various colors. 0mm offset front wheels and 6mm offset rear wheels are intended for 26mm width fronts and 31mm width rear tires. 8-spoke Vintage wheels from #3805 through #3814, 5-spoke Vintage wheels from #3815 through #3822 and Vintage stock car wheels from #3854 through #3860, Vintage Wheel CC Type #33472 and #33473, Vintage Wheel DTP Type #33474 and #33475 are all legal wheels.

Grinding of tire tread is NOT permitted. Sanding of mold seam to remove seam is allowed. HPI Vintage Slicks and HPI Vintage Performance Tires are not allowed. Tire traction compounds are at the discretion of the track. No other altering, changing or softening of the tire is allowed. No "double stuffing" of foam inserts allowed—only single stock vintage tire inserts are allowed.

Chassis Specification:
Four Wheel Drive touring car chassis only. Any era or brand 4wd chassis is allowed. 

Motor Specifications:
25.5 brushless with 2S LiPo: 
Novak SS25.5 Pro brushless motor (pn:3425V) Ballistic 25.5 (pn:S6625) or Club (pn:3331)

Novak motors are the ONLY motor allowed at this time.
Only physical motor timing advance is allowed, however Ballistic motors must not be advanced beyond the last line of the timing range sticker.
12.3 mm rotor diameter only (no "tuning" rotors are allowed, only stock Novak rotors allowed).
No modifications or optional parts allowed on motor can, endbell, stator, or rotor.
No cooling holes or other changes allowed to motor.
Fans and external clip on heatsinks are allowed.


Battery Specifications:
2 cell LiPo hard cased, 5000 mAh limit

Remember, this is a fun and affordable class, let's keep it that way.


----------



## Speed Freak RC (Jan 3, 2013)

They are calling for 52 degrees on Sunday, should be a good day of racing!


----------



## Speed Freak RC (Jan 3, 2013)

THE RACE FOR TOMORROW APRIL 21ST HAS BEEN CANCELLED. 
Due to recent poor weather the majority decided to cancel tomorrows race. We are working on a revised race schedule and will keep you posted.


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

Any word on a schedule yet?


----------



## Strayhouse76 (May 9, 2013)

*Schedule*

Hello everyone! I see some questions about this years schedule. First off Rob Mirsky will no longer be able to run Riverview RC. Rob has taken a new job out of town. So I would like to thank Rob for all his hard work getting things started with Riverview RC. My family and I have decided to keep things going with Riverview and look forward to a fun summer. June 2 will be our first official race. We have been invited to a car show May 19th at baker college for a meet and greet along with a possible exhibition race. This is an opportunity for us to share our hobby and hopefully get more people involved. I am also working with the Dean to host a few races over the summer. This would and to our schedule and possible allow us to run some nitro cars. Please feel free to contact me at [email protected] or follow along on Facebook at riverviewRC. 
Thank you
Rick Strauss


----------



## Strayhouse76 (May 9, 2013)

*Baker show!*

Good morning everyone! Looks like tomorrow is going to be a hot one! Hope to see everyone tomorrow at Baker College's annual Car Show at their CTT location at I-69 and Dort hwy. I will be their at 8am to set up the track for a free exhibition race! Come out and share out hobby with other car enthusiasts!


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

What time does racing start on Sunday?


----------

